# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  المباني ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yaflvy3E4_I

جابك الله من غياب ٍ ضيّـق صـدور المبانـي ::: قبل لا الوحشه تزعزع بيتـك الصلـب وتبيـده

بيتك اللي من رحلـت وكـل جدرانـه تعانـي ::: ماتحمـل ينتظـر شهريـن وعيونـك بعـيـده

الله العالـم لـو إنـك جيـت متأخـر ثوانـي ::: ماتشوف إلا بقايـا مـن حصـاه ومـن حديـده

من عرفتك وأنت تايه من موانـي لـي موانـي ::: وتارك ٍ قلبي مولّـع مـن وقيـده فـي وقيـده

ضاعـت سنينـي أحـد بهاليالـي وتحـدانـي ::: وأنت ماتشبع غيـاب ولاتخـاف مـن النقيـده

ودي أتحمـد لـك الله بالسلامـه , مامـدانـي ::: كل ماتوصـل برحلـه ترجـع برحلـه جديـده

دام تدري كـل وجـه ٍ غيـر وجـه الله فانـي ::: ياخي أكسبلك ثواب وخاف ربـك فـي عبيـده

كان فينـي عيـب قلي:فينـي العيـب الفلانـي ::: كان هرجي مزعلـك فـي شـي قلي:لاتعيـده

عيب تصغر في عيوني وأنت برقـاب الغوانـي ::: كيف تستسهل طعوني وأنت خابرنـي وليـده ؟

لعنبوك أن مت بيدك من يفكك مـن أخوانـي ؟ ::: لحزنوا ربعي على فرقـاي شاللـي تستفيـده ؟

أنت منت اللي عشقته أنت أكيـد انسـان ثانـي ::: ليه صرت بهالبـرود وبهالاحاسيـس البليـده ؟

وين حبك للزعـل .ويـن العنـاد الأولانـي ؟ ::: وين حنّية زمـان وفرحـة العمـر الرغيـده ؟

وين ذاك اللي اليا أقبـل مايبـات إلا بمأنـي ؟ ::: وين راح اللي اليا أقفـى مايـروح ألا فقيـده ؟

واحد ٍ مـن جابـه الله بـس يامـر ويعصانـي ::: الوحيد اللي أخافه غصب وأمشـي معـه سيـده

(مابغيت أطيـح بيـده) ليـن ماربـي بلانـي ::: ولا أنا لو هي بكيفـي (مابغيـت أطيـح بيـده)

ذاك بس اللـي يامـن جيتـه يلخبـط كيانـي ::: اللـي بنظـره ينشـف دم قلبـي فـي وريـده

قبل أشوفه أجمع اله أحلى القصايـد والمعانـي ::: وأن لقيته ماعرفـت أقـول لـي جملـه مفيـده

الف مـره قبلـه أعـد القصيـده مـن لسانـي ::: ولعنبوه أن جيت عنده قمت أخربـط بالقصيـده

أمدحه وأنـا أدري أنـه لـو تباطانـي نسانـي ::: أنطحه وانا أعرفـه مجنـون وأفكـاره عنيـده

من يسوي بي سواتك يالرهيـف الاسمرانـي ؟ ::: منهو من الناس غيرك غلطته ترفـع رصيـده ؟

من يقص(جناح طيرك)وأنت أعز أنسان جاني ؟ ::: ليه أخاف(رماح غيرك)وأنت ضرباتك سديده ؟

ان تبعتك .أتبعك مـن طيبـي وواسـع بطانـي ::: ولا أنا لاجيـت أكيـد انسـان عـزالله بكيـده

أقدر أنزع لك ثيابـي وألبـس ثيـاب الأنانـي ::: وأقدر أطلع من عذابي والعب بـدورك وأجيـده

ومستعد أكسب رهاني لو بغيت أكسـب رهانـي ::: وأخدعك بحساس كاذب وأتحـدى مـن يصيـده

أبك أنا لي شفت خلّي حط غيـري فـي مكانـي ::: والله إني لتركه وأن صـد لعشـق سيـد سيـده

جيت مابيك تحقرني جيت أبيـك تعـز شانـي ::: جيت أبي فزعة ظلوعك من مشاعـرك البليـده

خلني داخل (حدودك) وأجبـر بخاطـر زمانـي ::: أكذب بباقي (وعودك) وأصدق بلحظـه سعيـده

أنتشلني مـن (بـرودك) لـو تولّـع بالمحانـي ::: عطني أحساس (بوجودك) وأخذ كل اللي تريـد

تكفى واليا قلت :تكفى بيـع خلـق الله عشانـي ::: لاتضيّع من يدينـي فرصـة العمـر الوحيـده

يعلم الله شفـت منـك ومـن غيابـك ماكفانـي ::: كـان ماتقـدر تخفـف هـم قلبـي !! لاتزيـده

شف غيابك وش يسـوي بالصـدور وبالمبانـي ::: وأنت تدري كيف كانت صدمت غيابـك شديـده

والله أنك لـو وصلـت البيـت متأخـر ثوانـي ::: مالقيت إلا بقايـا مـن حصـاه ومـن حديـده

----------

